# Extra extra large eggs!!



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I got my girls in April and half still aren't laying yet. The others have been laying for maybe a monthish. Well, I don't know which girl it is, but her eggs are enormous!!! 
Here's a pic of the huge egg. Just some perspective, the "small" egg is one of the larger ones being laid in the coop.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lots of people talk about this phenomenon. It's not that uncommon really. I don't think it's a problem. Maybe more like an oddity. As long as they aren't getting stuck, all is right with the world. Some have double and triple yolks too!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I usually get a few extra large eggs a week. Too big to fit in an egg carton, I keep those for me to eat.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I love the giants.. I keep them and my Bantys for me.. My egg sammiches !! Mmmmm


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

Lady_Alia said:


> Well, I don't know which girl it is, but her eggs are enormous!!!


Probably the one making the most noise.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

TopTop said:


> Probably the one making the most noise.


That's another thing! Most of my girls make very little if any noise when they lay. One in particular goes in there and doesn't make a peep! She lays her egg, hops down and comes out to socialize lol
My mom who's had chickens off and on all her life said she's never seen chickens laying eggs so quietly!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Did you crack it yet?


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> Did you crack it yet?


I haven't yet :-D But so far all the large ones have been double yolkers!! We've had 3 of them and this is the largest egg yet. How cool would a triple yolker be?!?!!!


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Take a pic if it is!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

TinyHouse said:


> Take a pic if it is!


Definitely!!!!! lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Someone from another page said they got a Quad (4) once in all the years they have had chickens. Can you imagine?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I get some doubles and occasionally a triple.. Never 4, that would be cool...


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Probably not so cool for that poor hen.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

by weight a large egg is 2 oz. extra large is 2.25oz and jumbo is 2.5oz and a last year I went in to collect eggs If I remember correctly I got one that was well over 3 oz it was huge I got a pic somewhere I have to find it. here it is just have to figure out how to post it. and yes it was a double yolker


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's some from yesterday. I've never weighed mine til this morning.. Thanks !!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My largest egg to date was 3 grams shy of 4 ounces, about 3.87 ounces. It was laid by my hybrid Red-Sex Link hen Ethel.

She dropped a double yolker almost three times a week for her entire life! Even her single yolker eggs were bigger than anyone elses.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Yup...I was weighing eggs this morning too!!! Lol chickens are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Overachiever it seems. Some kids are just like that. Lol


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

I came here to post about the giant egg I found today and to see if anyone else ever had a pullet do this. Well, I guess the answer is yes! This girl started laying just last week. I'm surprised it didn't split her in two. One of my friends on Facebook said to give that girl a Tylenol! LOL I'm glad I came here and saw that people were weighing their eggs. I ran in and weighed it and it's 4 1/4 oz (117g)!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

CountryMama said:


> I came here to post about the giant egg I found today and to see if anyone else ever had a pullet do this. Well, I guess the answer is yes! This girl started laying just last week. I'm surprised it didn't split her in two. One of my friends on Facebook said to give that girl a Tylenol! LOL I'm glad I came here and saw that people were weighing their eggs. I ran in and weighed it and it's 4 1/4 oz (117g)!


That poor poor girl!! What breed is it?
And congrats!! lol


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

She was supposed to be a Cuckoo Marans, but clearly she was mixed with Barred Rock or something. If I'd known that about hatchery Marans... Oh, well. Anyway, here's a pic of what I found inside...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like someone was getting a little action. Just saying.....


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oooh my, that poor hen! She should have been ripped in twain passing that! I wonder if you hatched it if it would have come out a three-headed chick - you could have named it Cerberus like the three headed dog.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

That's too cool!! We get a lot of doubles but never a triple.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

WOW!! Will she end up with postpartum depression after that one? It's a whole omelet in a shell.

I would! 

We need a spot with a graph to post largest eggs, the top egg could get a gold star or something!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> WOW!! Will she end up with postpartum depression after that one? It's a whole omelet in a shell.
> 
> I would!
> 
> We need a spot with a graph to post largest eggs, the top egg could get a gold star or something!


That's a great idea!! It would depend on everyone's honesty, but we own chickens and every body knows you can't get more honest than a chicken owner ;-) hehehe


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Looks like someone was getting a little action. Just saying.....


She is, I've been witness to it. LOL I've also noticed in their more "normal" eggs that little white spot I've read means it's fertile. I was wondering this: has anyone tried hatching eggs from a 23 wk pullet whose eggs have been fertilized by a 23 wk cockerel? I'm sure it must work, right? I mean, it's a fertile egg, regardless of the ages of the parents, right?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes like 16 year old parents and 45 year old parents can end up in the same Lamaze class. Lol


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lady_Alia said:


> I got my girls in April and half still aren't laying yet. The others have been laying for maybe a monthish. Well, I don't know which girl it is, but her eggs are enormous!!!
> Here's a pic of the huge egg. Just some perspective, the "small" egg is one of the larger ones being laid in the coop.


 I got my girls in April too! We get the most awesome eggs. Thought maybe you'd like to see mine! Jen


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Dang thats a biggo cackleberry !! They sure are purty ain't they..


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> I got my girls in April too! We get the most awesome eggs. Thought maybe you'd like to see mine! Jen


Holy cow, that one is HUGE!!!!! Very nice!


----------

